# Gitter über dem Bild?



## Spawn (9. März 2002)

Hi @ll!
Wollte mal wissen wie ich ein Gitter über mein Bild legen kann.
Man könnte es so wie nach dem Mosaik Efekt beschreiben bloß das jeweils Außen an deinen Pixel eine Schwarze umrandung ist, eben ein Gitter im Gesamten.
Ihr wisst wie ich das meine!

THX for all!

Gruss, Spawn!


----------



## shiver (9. März 2002)

mach es als muster...
und benutz die suchfunktion, da findest du x-threads zu dem thema.


----------



## Sir Dodger (9. März 2002)

@spawn 

erstelle Dir doch einfach ein eigens Gitter, einfach ein kleines Bild 
neu erstellen, dann linien einziehen, das ganze dann mit
#=-> Bearbeiten #=-> Muster festlegen
als Füll Muster festlegen.
So nun einfach in Deinem Bild eine neue Ebene hinzufügen und mit dem Muster füllen fertig !

MfG

Sir Dodger


----------



## Spawn (9. März 2002)

THX euch beiden, aufs einfache kommt man meistens nicht. 

-- Spawn


----------



## Kaeschdin (10. März 2002)

hab noch ein tut gefunden: http://www.phong.com/tutorials/grid/


----------



## Spawn (10. März 2002)

THX @Kaeschdin 

for the tutorial


-- Spawn


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. März 2002)

...Alternative Möglichkeit es zu machen 

Neues Bild 10 mal Pixel ( oder jenachdem wie groß der Gitterabstand sein soll

Bearbeiten Kontur füllen

STRG + A

Muster festlegen

im "Endbild" Fläche füllen , dort das erstelle Muster wählen!


----------



## Sir Dodger (10. März 2002)

@Webcutdirektor

War eigentlich mehr oder weniger das gleiche !

MfG

Sir Dodger


----------

